
Ask HN: Tiny, silent workstations that can do 4K60Hz? - rcarmo
I&#x27;m looking to move to a 4K setup, but would like to have a completely silent, fanless (even if low-powered), compact PC for local development (think vim&#x2F;VSCode&#x2F;Firefox&#x2F;Thunderbird) and remote access to cloud servers. I&#x27;ve been researching thin clients and &quot;media&quot; PCs like the Mele PCG35 (which can nominally do 4K@60Hz with integrated graphics), and would like to know if anyone has a working setup&#x2F;hardware config along these lines.
======
matt_the_bass
What is your cost requirement? There are a bunch of marine grade computers
that can do that. Check out Hatteland and MarineNav. Fanless is a thing in
that market.

------
hitsurume
If you're willing to tinker, you can get a Intel NUC that has 4k support.
You'd prob just need to figure out a way to swap out the heatsink for
something fanless.

------
baybal2
Phones with 4k output is nothing new for example, and those had even weaker
cpu's than desktop market atoms

~~~
rcarmo
That's usually not really 4K, or 4K@30Hz at the most. To do 4K@60Hz you need
HDMI 2.0, and a GPU (discrete or not) that can cope, and there are few
(silent, tiny) machines that ship with that built-in.

(edit: parentheses)

